# Planted Tank 130L "ADA Style" Updated



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi,
Here is one picture of my ADA style tank, the layout have 1 month, let me know what you think!










More pictures in my blog

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Very nice tank, I love the hardscape. And your journal looks nice, too, just wish I could read it.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

thats freakin pimp!


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

the scape is superb, it all looks awesome!


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great setup! Loving those rocks as well.


----------



## ranjitthepai (May 17, 2007)

its a great looking tank , all te best


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

pimp set up, did you connect one filter to another?


----------



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi all,
Thanks for all your comments



> did you connect one filter to another?


Hi sNApple, yes! The 2215 just work like canister

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## monkeygills (Apr 5, 2007)

*great composition*

That layout is really dynamic. It looks like it is moving almost, it's just totally vital. A nice use of negative space-- I wish i had your restraint, I tend to stuff plants everywhere even though I know the open space makes the busy parts look better. You have an artistic eye!


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

How many lbs of rocks did you use? I wish I had those stones!!!


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

knocks said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for all your comments
> 
> 
> ...


really eh, i wonder why nobody has done this with rena filters - xp3 to another xp3, i wanan try it


----------



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Update!

I hope you like it!










Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow. IMO the grass in the rear was complimenting the composition better in the older pics, and the rotala looking stem plant could use some trimming/fattening up, but it still looks very nice grown in.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, what a stunning tank!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

what types of rocks do you have in there, they look great in combination with that wood!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful layout! It looks very clean


----------



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for your words guys!
CmLaracy I have there Seiryu Stone, thanks for the comment!

One more picture!










Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## Orca77 (Sep 26, 2007)

How did you get the sandy area so flat?


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, you've got a very impressive tank. Your use of rocks, wood, and sand are impeccable. What types of plants do you have in your tank?


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

very nice and impressive layout.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

tcy81 said:


> very nice and impressive layout.


agreed. I love the quality of the water, the vibrant green of the plants and the spotless sand. All work to create a great image! The wood is especially impressive in light of the Blyxa growth.


----------



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Thank you guys for your kind words!



> How did you get the sandy area so flat?


Hi Orca77 thanks for you comment, I use sand flaten!



> What types of plants do you have in your tank


Thanks for you comment too PasD, the plants i have in this tank are, Vallisneria nana, Microsorum sp., Bolbitis heudelotii, Blyxa japónica, Echinodorus tenellus, Taxiphyllum barbieri, Vesicularia sp. “Christmas”, Ludwigia arcuata, Eleocharis vivipara. 

tcy81 and styxx thank you so mush for you comments too.

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

for a tall grassy plant, which is better, Vallisneria nana, or cyperus helferi?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't have any experience with helferi, but V.nana gets super tall and spreads like a monster. I love it though.


----------



## knocks (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,
CmLaracy my vallisneria have 60cm leaves roud: 



> How many lbs of rocks did you use?


I think i use 6kg!
Thanks for all the comments guys!

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I really can't decide on which to use, I like when the leaves reach the top and touch along the surface. My tank is 18" tall, and I like the look of both plants. If anyone has experience with both and prefers one or the other, please tell me. Thanks, I'm looking for a similar ADA style BTW...

Chris


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*hmmm..*



CmLaracy said:


> I really can't decide on which to use, I like when the leaves reach the top and touch along the surface. My tank is 18" tall, and I like the look of both plants. If anyone has experience with both and prefers one or the other, please tell me. Thanks, I'm looking for a similar ADA style BTW...
> 
> Chris


Well my personal preference is for the Cyprus Heliferi (sp?) but I guess it depends on what type of look you are going for...a "dutch" layout probably would use the Cyprus, while an "Iwugami" might use the Val. Nana...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Is that needle leaf or narrow leaf java fern?


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

That is a gorgeous tank. I love displays where you can actually see the hardscape. The stone placement is fantastic in relation to the wood.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Is that needle leaf or narrow leaf java fern?


That's a good question but I think it's Narrow-leave java...I could be mistaken though...


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

I would love to see some close up shots if you can manage it!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

What a nice tank. I wonder what happened to the OP. Would love to see his up to date tanks.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

!shadow! said:


> What a nice tank. I wonder what happened to the OP. Would love to see his up to date tanks.


Funny that you bumped this, this tank was one of my early inspirations and remains one of the nicest scapes I've seen on this forum.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

absolutely love [email protected]!


----------

